# Help with cutting a 5 point star for an inlay from those of you that have experiance with stars.



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm about to build my first inlay coffee table using Knotty alder and Walnut for the star centered in the table. In the photo I have a 30" radius template drawn out on hard board and plan on cutting it as shown on the lines to give it a 3D image and was wondering if I'm on the right track, I will have 10 pieces once it's all cut and have them numbered with reference lines so to piece it back together.










Thanks
Randy


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

If the points are 72º apart, you have it right!

ddwwb


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Don, I didn't have anyway of determining the point locations or at least didn't know what device I needed for a circle of that size, could use some help with that as well. I worked all day with pencil and eraser until I got what looks right to me at all angles.

So now I just need to cut the lines until it's all halved then each piece laid over the board draw around it then cut, that's what I was planing on doing?

Thanks


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm guessing I can just use a normal size protractor for this?


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Just use a yard stick and make sure the points are all the same distance apart.

ddwwb


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Got it thanks


----------



## jpc (Sep 9, 2009)

that is truely brain racking, i spent alot of time with the pencil and eraser when doing the dallas star that i attached to a dallas themed wall for my sons room, its in my projects if you care to look, although mine was not going to be a center peice for a table, I cut mine out of 3/4 mdf, and used my jig saw in one peice, good luck with that and post pics as you go if you can


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd say that with something as large as that, if it looks right, it pretty well is right. You do obviously still need to measure it, but Don is right about a yard stick or similar - you do not need to get absolute precision to a thousandth of an inch.

You've already said that you plan to do the most important thing - number the pieces. Begin by making them all the same sligtly oversize before fine-tuning each individual piece, numbering as you go.

One trick that I learnt doing my inlay was the order in which I inserted the inlay pieces. I did not go 1, 2, 3 etc. I had 8 pieces so my order was 1, 5, 3, 7, 2, 4, 6, 8 - i.e. I did opposite pairs working around every second piece to ensure that they all met well at the centre (even though I later cut out the centre bits in mine). I would think that getting the centre right will be very important for your table.

Go for it - have fun. We are looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I have the star done, only a couple of the pieces didn't come out right so have to re do them using my template, I sorta had to set this aside due to other projects getting in the way, but I should be able to get back on it starting next week.


----------

